# Neutral broke off completely Fried appliances



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

so what's the abridged version?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So is there a question somewhere in that Enter-key-less novel?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Violation of the three sentence rule.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

The utility has a claim department for open neutral damage.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

You're spot on with this one. The voltage between the two legs would've stayed at 240 but different items would see wierd voltages depending on what they are. The range elements would probably be ok but the digital controller on the same range:no::no:. Stuff like that. The big screen tv that is supposed to see 120V really doesn't like 195 volts.

It's the POCO's fault and they should be the ones paying up not his HO insurance. IMHO


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeahyagottauseparagraphsifyouwantsomeonetoreadit.Itsalmostasbadasnospacesbetweenwords.Imeanyoucanreaditbutitstoodammucheffort.

I assume that the story goes, POCO lost neutral. burned up some stuff and said "call an electrician" and tried to deny responsibility. Tell her to file a claim with POCO. They will pay but they will not volunteer to pay.

I did read "power surge" though :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

gglav2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> or one line had a higher voltage say 190 volt and the other line had a lower voltage 50 volt depending on the load it was drawing on each line. Im not sure what one but seams to me thats what happened.


This is correct


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Once you let out the magic smoke, it is damn hard to get it back in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wall of words.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Why wouldn't the water heater work?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Why wouldn't the water heater work?


One of those rare 120V jobs?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Why wouldn't the water heater work?


Maybe a gas one with the power vent?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Ive seen loose and bad connections but nothing like this if the house was near the transformer and they was a water pipe or the ground rods were near the transformer ground rod. i was thinking the earth might be able to make the path back and wouldn't of fried items.But they would of been voltage problems still


quite possibly a factor, yes....~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Here, FPL has a claims department. They are really good about replacing stuff if they are at fault.
They burned up a Mom and Pop restaurant here and got them all new appliances and restocked inventory all in about 3 days so they could be open for a big weekend event. 
Pretty cool for them to step up like that.

Reminds me, I have to send them Tree Fitty for last month. BRB.


----------



## gglav2 (Feb 1, 2013)

the water heater was gas with 120v controls that got fried the gas company was fixing it when i was there so i dont even know what it was for sure. the homeowner asking now if there anyway to prevent it from happening again i guess the power goings out 15 times a year usually a branch or tree takes the line down. i said cut some of the trees and branches that are hanging all around the 100 ft overhead service run or i can install it underground he asked about a surge protector for the whole house but i dont think that will help if you just lose the neutral. i wonder if they make something that would monitor the service main and if the neutral opens or any leg opens they all open.


----------

